# كيفية التخلص من الكرش



## حياة بالمسيح (25 يوليو 2019)

دهون منطقة البطن والتى تسبب ظهور الكرش من أكثر المناطق والدهون التى يرغب الإنسان فى التخلص منها، كما أنها تسبب عديدا من المشكلات الصحية، ويستخدم الكثيرون طرقا عديدة للتخلص من هذه المشكلة سواء بالأنظمة الغذائية أو التمارين الرياضية.
ويقدم الموقع الأمريكى "جود هاوس" 6 تمارين رياضية تساعدك فى تخسيس الكرش والتخلص من الدهون المتراكمة فى البطن، وتستغرق هذه التمارين 10 دقائق فقط من وقتك.
تمارين-تخسيس-الكرش-(1)
التمرين الأول لتخسيس الكرش
نقف على اليدين وأطراف القدمين ثم نقوم بثنى أحد القدمين وضمها على الصدر وفردها مرة أخرى ثم تبادل الحركة مع القدم الأخرى وتكرار التمرين لـ10 عدات.
التمرين الثانى لتخسيس الكرش
يعتمد هذا التمرين على قدرة الفرد على التوازن، ويبدأ التمرين بالوقوف على الكوع الأيسر وإسناد القدمين على الأرض، ثم ثنى الركبة اليسار إلى الخلف شد الجسم بأكمله والوقوف على هذه الوضعية لمدة 30 ثانية ونريح الجسم 30 ثانية أخرى ثم نكرر الحركة على الجانب الآخر
التمرين الثالث لتخسيس الكرش
الاستلقاء على الظهر ثم ثنى الركبتين بمقدار 45 درجة ورفع الكتفين من على الأرض حتى تلامس يديك الركبة والثبات على هذه الوضعية لمدة 30 ثانية ثم العودة إلى الوضع الطبيعى وتكرار هذا التمرين 3 مرات.
التمرين الرابع لتخسيس الكرش
نبقى على وضعية التمرين السابق ثم نضع اليدين خلف الظهر ورفع القدمين فى الهواء وتحريكهما على هيئة عجلة.
التمرين الخامس لتخسيس الكرش
الوقوف على القدمين فى وضعية القرفصاء وثنى الركبة بمقدار 90 درجة مع الثبات بهذه الوضعية ثم رفع اليد اليسرى إلى أعلى وشد منطقة الوسط وتبديل الحركة باليد الأخرى ونكرر هذه الحركة لمدة 60 ثانية
التمرين السادس لتخسيس الكرش
نقف على القدمين فى ثبات مع استقامة الظهر ونضع أطراف اليد خلف الرأس ثم ثنى الركبة اليسرى ورفعها عن الأرض وميل الكوع الأيمن لملامسة الركبة اليسرى، واستبدال الحركة بالقدم الأخرى ونكررها لمدة 60 ثانية
الموضوع منقول للامانة
ولكن فكرتي هي ان تسحب الفتاة او يسحب الرجل بطنهما للداخل وشدها طوال اليوم وهما يجلسون وهما بعملون وهما يأكلون ويشربون وهما ينامون لمدة اسبوعين فيزول الكرش نهائياً وهذا من خبرتي الشخصية


----------



## candy shop (27 أغسطس 2019)

بصى هى تمارين حلوه 
المهم التنفيذ
شكرااااااا لبكى​


----------



## مارسيل1 (22 فبراير 2020)

شكر الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2021)

نصائح وموضوع راائع شكرؤا جدا​


----------

